# Philips SA Series 1 w/lifetime



## Turtle (Feb 12, 2003)

I've got one of these units upgraded with a 250 gig drive I'd like to get rid of.
Comes with remote, manuals, and a new spare power supply. Lifetime sub.
Works great. $160 gets it on your doorstep in the lower 48.

turtle


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Turtle said:


> I've got one of these units upgraded with a 250 gig drive I'd like to get rid of.
> Comes with remote, manuals, and a new spare power supply. Lifetime sub.
> Works great. $160 gets it on your doorstep in the lower 48.
> 
> turtle


Unless that lifetime is old enough to be one of the grandfathered transferrables, I fear you may not get much interest at that price.


----------



## maeella (Apr 18, 2012)

Turtle said:


> I've got one of these units upgraded with a 250 gig drive I'd like to get rid of.
> Comes with remote, manuals, and a new spare power supply. Lifetime sub.
> Works great. $160 gets it on your doorstep in the lower 48.
> 
> turtle


well, is it? huh huh?


----------



## Turtle (Feb 12, 2003)

Unfortunately, it does not qualify for the transfer. I didn't realize these units
had lost so much value........how does $100 sound?

turtle


----------



## MikeLobby (Jan 4, 2002)

Does it by chance have a network card?


----------



## Turtle (Feb 12, 2003)

No network card is installed, but the modem works fine.

turtle


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I got derided in this forum when I listed an S1 with a Turbonet card and lifetime for $70 plus shipping. Ended up selling the Turbonet card separately and then the box itself for $40 plus shipping. Check eBay for actual selling prices on these units.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I've got one of these units upgraded with a 250 gig drive I'd like to get rid of.
> Comes with remote, manuals, and a new spare power supply. Lifetime sub.
> Works great. $160 gets it on your doorstep in the lower 48.
> 
> turtle


I put a similar one on ebay with network card and it sold for $48 with shipping


----------

